# Is it possible to upgrade a tcd652160 (TIvo HD) myself?



## thesilb (Jan 3, 2005)

I see several vendors are selling upgrades, and I would like to upgrade my new tcd652160 (Tivo HD) myself (to save $135 or so - i.e. a raw Seagate DB35 750gb is about $265 at several internet stores or I could go to a Tivo upgrade vendor and get one with the image installed for $399).

I have searched this forum for "tcd652160" and get zero hits. Is there any way to get an image for the tcd652160?

I am kind of a novice to this forum, so sorry if I missed it and thanks in advance for any possible help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you can upgrade it yourself. 

Assuming your TiVoHD is working, you can take an image from that drive, or do a drive to drive copy, storing the original drive.


----------



## thesilb (Jan 3, 2005)

So just to be clear, I can image the stock drive, which I think is 250GB, and just put that image onto a 750GB drive? Its that easy? Is there some sort of general guide ont he Internet or here on this forum walking through the steps? Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

www.mfslive.org
You'll need WinMFS for use with a TivoHD. You'll probably have to register there and request a beta copy.


----------



## thesilb (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks very much! :up:


----------

